# My work sample



## Ahkasia (Jun 30, 2019)

okay here sample of what i can draw 

this is my OC Miranda Female Wolf Fighter







full body sketch




here the color sample


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

A commission by someone on twitter 
Her character design already cool to begin with, i just did some remake


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 1, 2019)

Are you taking commissions? And what your commission prices?


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes i taking commissions 

Full body drawing $30 with no background


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

KnightsSorrow said:


> Are you taking commissions? And what your commission prices?



Sorry for not being clear i mean full body with color like the commission is $30


----------



## Andretzis (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey there I love your art design and I'm interested in hiring you for some work what is the best way to contact you or to get started?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2019)

Aaaand here goes the bookmark 
I can not buy anything now but in future I hope to buy something nice


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

Andretzis said:


> Hey there I love your art design and I'm interested in hiring you for some work what is the best way to contact you or to get started?


Hello there sorry for the late reply, just came back from hospital. The best way to contact me is by facebook or discord, these two are the fastest


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Aaaand here goes the bookmark
> I can not buy anything now but in future I hope to buy something nice



I will wait for that time , just remember to inform me when that time come


----------



## Andretzis (Jul 1, 2019)

Ahkasia said:


> Hello there sorry for the late reply, just came back from hospital. The best way to contact me is by facebook or discord, these two are the fastest


I got off Facebook and most social media but I have discord, unfortunately when I went to look you up it under nyosan89 it said no results were found


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

Andretzis said:


> I got off Facebook and most social media but I have discord, unfortunately when I went to look you up it under nyosan89 it said no results were found



here's my discord acount in case someone interested nyosan89#5469


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

Seeing her in the morning, well currently still in sketches since there's commission in slots


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2019)

Ahkasia said:


> A commission by someone on twitter
> Her character design already cool to begin with, i just did some remake


Super good


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Super good



thank you friend


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 2, 2019)

okay Commissioned by 
*Andretzis*
for his Fursona*. *Thank you for your patronage and trust


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 3, 2019)

Here another drawing i did

Warning Adult content (NSFW/Hentai)
www.furaffinity.net: Furry Threesome by Ahkasia

i hope i did this correctly lel
i already set to adult content though


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2019)

You got my attention and an FA watch~

Love your style. Might commission you in the future :3


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 3, 2019)

Skittles said:


> You got my attention and an FA watch~
> 
> Love your style. Might commission you in the future :3




Thank you and i would love to do it


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 3, 2019)

My daily drawing for today usually i draw hentai for my daily training, dont ask why lel
Warning Adult Content
www.furaffinity.net: Pinch the nipple by Ahkasia


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 3, 2019)

here a drawing that i made few months ago for a practice of me to design an environment 
for now this is the best i can do hope you're like it 

*Valley Of The Goddes*


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 4, 2019)

trying to draw on paper again after a while


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 5, 2019)

Okay here's another drawing that i make each day and that is hentai drawing, so here's the drawing. And also each day is different which is one day for furry and one day for human and so on and so forth. Which is to balancing thing out since i taking commissions not for furry only

www.furaffinity.net: untittled by Ahkasia


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 5, 2019)

okay this is today hentai drawing 
Warning Adult Only Content

www.furaffinity.net: teasing by Ahkasia


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 6, 2019)

Commission for today by someone lovely


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 8, 2019)

okay here's another daily hentai drawing i made 

warning Adult Content
www.furaffinity.net: Futa Sex by Ahkasia


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 8, 2019)

today hentai drawing of the day

warning adult content 
www.furaffinity.net: Yuri Wonny by Ahkasia


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 11, 2019)

Yesterday hentai drawing 
www.furaffinity.net: Doggy Style by Ahkasia

a reminder, Commission still open contact me for pricing and other info here or by discord nyosan89#5469


----------



## Ahkasia (Jul 13, 2019)

hello again here i just have another commissioned characters











and here one character sketch i make inspired by Monster Hunter


----------



## Ahkasia (Aug 14, 2019)

hello folks been a while 
here i made one sfw drawing hope you like 





If one day you're lost on your journey, The white Cat will take you to the Safe Place but remember to offer some food for her"
- Journal of Adrian Jeffisce the Travel Merchant


----------



## Ahkasia (Aug 23, 2019)

hello again here i just want to show you my another OC Ray the wolf Warrior, i was planning to make his comic but i think i will need to delay it 





hope you like and thank you


----------

